# Converting mkv files to avi format



## writealexthomas (Jan 19, 2008)

I've downloaded some video files using Azureus Java Bittorrent client. Almost all the files available there are in mkv format. I can't play them in my divx capable DVD player. Is there any freeware available to convert mkv to divx? or is there any other method to convert them?

ALex


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 20, 2008)

Try to search in google


----------



## writealexthomas (Jan 21, 2008)

kpmsivachand said:


> Try to search in google



WoW !!!

Such an eye-opener suggestion !


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 21, 2008)

Well even I had the same problem. I would suggest you to convert MKV to DVD format rather than MKV to AVI. You can use ConvertX to DVD software for it. I have done that for couple of movies. Sometimes the movie maybe more than 4.4 GB so you need to check that. Let me know if you have any queries!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 21, 2008)

*MKV* to *AVI*

Use this


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 21, 2008)

download total video converter. it is best and easy for all. find it here
www.freedownloadscenter.com/.../Video_and_Animation_Tools/Total_Video_Converter_Download.html - 22k - 


www.newfreedownloads.com/Multimedia-Graphics/Video-Conversion/Total-Video-Converter.html - 10k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## PraKs (Jan 24, 2008)

I just rename mkv to avi

DVD Player plays it


----------



## legolas (Jan 25, 2008)

mkv is a newer format and therefore its better to get used to it. there are 2 options,
1) download vlc media player from
*www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html

2) uninstall the divx package, download ACE mega codec pack or k-lite mega codec pack full ( I use this now). the links are,
*www.free-codecs.com/download/ACE_Mega_CoDecS_Pack.htm
*www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm

and then, u can use any player to view mkv. I use media player classic.. it has the best external filter/plugin capability, not even wmp 11 has.

good luck,
legolas.


----------



## writealexthomas (Jan 26, 2008)

PraKs said:


> I just rename mkv to avi
> 
> DVD Player plays it




PraKs, I'll surely try ur suggestion on my DVD player. Legolas, iknow how to play it on computer. I was talking about conversion !


----------



## legolas (Jan 26, 2008)

writealexthomas said:


> PraKs, I'll surely try ur suggestion on my DVD player. Legolas, iknow how to play it on computer. I was talking about conversion !



I am sorry, I missed the DVD player part. But anyways, to start with, there are equal amount of avi files also available for the same file which is available in mkv format even though its new. still, you can convert it to DVD and burn. that is what i would prefer instead of downgrading it. if u have nero to burn, it does the trick i guess. but its going to take a lot of time for conversion... good luck,

legolas.


----------



## writealexthomas (Jan 28, 2008)

Renaming the file from mkv to avi & playing on DVD player did not work. Some convertors mentioned above are shareware/trialwares. No freeware yet available.


----------



## legolas (Feb 2, 2008)

Its pretty obvious it wont work. The encoding and decoding is different, its what makes it different.

reg. freewares, i am sorry its not yet available. I guess you have answered your question then. You will have to wait for a converter.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well i had the same issues some time back...
Convert XtoDVD solved them all.. the best part of it is that it also compressed  the 4.4GB mkv file to 2.1 GB with all the chapters scenes stuff (i.e a complete DVD layout).. evrythng it did ws amazing nd it wud also burn the movie in a DVD in the end.. 

mkv file i had was using ac3 codec and .h264, so it ws nt dat easy fr a DVD player to read that format straight away... hence Convert X2DVD was the thng whch wrkd out fr me.

Secndly if u are nt willing to buy that software then you should go here.

thats the official homepage of matroska video file format. there they have MKVExtractGUI and MKVtoolnixGUI tools which wil help you out. using MKV extractGUI you can extract the mkv file and you would get all the audio video and subtitles(if any) out of it.. Then you should see that what all codecs have been used ( who knows there may be an .avi inside ).. as mkv is just a shell which puts up all audio video and subtitles in one file; i.e it is nt a codec in itself.. !


Hope that helps !!


----------



## snapdragon19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey! Guys,

You might wanna try this tool "videozip", its pretty cool. I had similar issues with MKV formatted files and I tried this tool with AVI conversion and it worked great!!!

Cheers!!! 

*www.videozip.org/mkv_to_avi.html
*MKV Converter - convert MKV to AVI WMV MPEG MP4 MOV iPod 3GP FLV Apple TV*

MKV file is new container formats similiar to .AVI. It can contain DivX, Xvid video, OGG audio, several audio tracks, switchable subtitles. But if you want it to play it on a standalone dvd player with divx/xvid support you must convert it to AVI with MP3 audio and text subtitles(if any).                               VideoZip Pro is designed to meet all your needs of convert file between MKV, OGM, AVI, WMV, ASF, RealVideo, MPEG, MPEG1, MPEG2, VCD, SVCD, DVD, MP4, FLV, 3GP, QuickTime formats. Extreme fast conversion speed and friendly user interface let you convert video files between many formats with ease.


----------



## hullap (Jun 27, 2008)

^ guys, cant u let threads die in peace?


----------



## antidote (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello..
was checking around and found this topic.
If u guys wanna play the *.mkv files on your computer u can use K.Lite codec pack.
and converting it to some vcd format u can use some softwares to do it but the problem is the audio and video seems to be outta sync.

what I can say is MKV Converter CodecPack try using this to convert your video to Avi format and later to VCD or dvd format which ever suits ya.


----------

